# Suche spieletauglichen 24 Zoll IPS Monitor



## Psychom(Nobody) (7. März 2013)

Hallo ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor.

Er soll ca. 24 Zoll groß sein und ein IPS Panel haben.
Vor allem bei Spielen und Filmen soll er gute Dienste leisten.

Laut PCGH soll der Eizo Foris FS2333 seht gut sein, wenn auch nicht 100% spieletauglich.
Da ich mit meinem alten Samsung SyncMaster sehr zufrieden bin, würde ich gern wieder einen von Samsung kaufen. Allerdings fällt es mit schwer einen mit IPS Panel zu finden.

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## naruto8073 (7. März 2013)

Hallo.
Schaue mal hier rein: Samsung SyncMaster S27A850D - Test - CHIP Online


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2013)

Ähmm er mochte nen 24er IPS und nicht nen 27er PLS.
Wnn es nicht unbedingt Samsung sein muss, dann ist  nen LG IPS 235P zu empfehlen.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (7. März 2013)

Danke für die Antworten.

Gibt es denn einen Unterschied zwischen IPS und PLS?


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (8. März 2013)

IPS mit 120 Herz gibt es noch nicht oder?

Wie sieht das mit 3D aus?


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2013)

Du musst schon wissen was du willst. 

Wie sieht denn dein Schwerpunkt aus? 

Wenn es reines Gaming ist, dann würde ich einen 120 bzw. 144Hz Monitor empfehlen.

Falls du einen guten Allrounder suchst, wäre der LG IPS 235P die erste Wahl. Er bietet bessere Farbabstufungen als jeder TN-Monitor und ist dazu noch absolut Spiele tauglich. 



> IPS mit 120 Herz gibt es noch nicht oder?


Nein.

Zu den Panels & 3D siehe FAQ:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (11. März 2013)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Antwort und den Link!

Hauptsächlich werde ich den Monitor zum spielen am Schreibtisch und  Filme gucken vom Bett aus nutzen. Wegen letzteren denke ich, dass der  höhere Blickwinkel von IPS mir am meisten bringen wird.
Da ich selbst mit relativ neuer Hardware zurzeit nur mit 40 fps spiele,  denke ich das 120Hz für mich keine großen Vorteile bringt. Egoshooter  spiele ich auch eher weniger.
Für Filme macht 120Hz keinen Unterschied, da die nur mit 24fps laufen  und die Bilder gleichmäßig kommen. Oder habe ich da etwas falsch  verstanden?

Bei PCGH wurde der Eizo Foris FS2333 leicht besser bewertet als der LG IPS 235. Was hat der LG denn für Vorteile?
Samsung Monitor mit IPS gibt es keine, oder war ich nur zu blöd welche zu finden?


Wenn mir jemand noch einmal diese Fragen beantworten könnte, würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2013)

> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hat der LG IPS 235P bei PCGH "nur" eine 2,01  bekommen der Eizo Foris FS2333 eine 1,81. Kann mir jemand sagen, was für  Vorteile der LG hat?



Du kannst dir ja hier mal die beiden ausführlichen Tests durchlesen. Dort werden alle Vor- und Nachteile aufgezeigt. 

PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS235P-BN
PRAD | Test Monitor Eizo Foris FS2333-BK


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (11. März 2013)

Sorry, irgendwie habe ich gedacht, dass mein erster Post nicht angekommen wäre.


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2013)

Hier sind die Samsung-Modelle mit den anderen Panels. Von IPS bis MVA ist alles dabei:
LCD-Monitore mit Hersteller: Samsung, Diagonale ab 23", Diagonale bis 24", Panel: IPS/IPS (glare)/MVA/PLS/PVA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



> Bei PCGH wurde der Eizo Foris FS2333 leicht besser bewertet als der LG IPS 235. Was hat der LG denn für Vorteile?


Vorteile im Bezug auf was? Ich hab den Test leider nicht zur Hand.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (11. März 2013)

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. 
Wenn ich das Richtig sehe sind die MVA und PLS Monitore weniger spieletauglich und der SyncMaster MD230 mit 8ms wohl auch etwas langsam. 

Daher habe ich mir die beiden Test und die in der PCGH angesehen und denke dass ich mir den  Eizo Foris FS2333 holen werde.

Eine letzte Frage habe ich allerdings noch. Die Monitore haben für mich ungewohnt 23 Zoll. Wie ist das im Unterschied zu 24 oder 22 Zoll? Ist ein 23 Zoll Monitore länglicher als ein 22 Zoll oder einfach nur eine Zwischengröße?


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2013)

Hier hast du einen guten Vergleich was die Zollgröße angeht:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...een_sizes.svg/1000px-LCD_screen_sizes.svg.png


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (11. März 2013)

Ah, super.
22 und 24 Zoll sind also 16:10
und 23 16:9

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten!!!


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2013)

Moment! Nicht immer sind 22 und 24" 16:10! Das kommt ganz auf das Panel an. Es gibt auch 22" + 24" die 16:9 sind.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (11. März 2013)

Gut zu wissen. Danke nochmal.


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2013)

Kein Problem!  

Falls es noch Fragen gibt, dann nur her damit!


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (11. März 2013)

Naja rein theoretische Frage, Monitore mit 4k werden dieses Jahr wohl noch nicht wirklich bezahlbar oder?


----------



## soth (11. März 2013)

Kommt darauf an, was du unter bezahlbar verstehst...
Ich finde den 32" von Sharp beispielsweise für den Preis schon recht interessant.


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2013)

Die 4K benötigen aber auch zusätzliche Leistung. Das darfst du nicht vergessen!


----------



## soth (11. März 2013)

Und ob er "spieletauglich" ist, ist auch noch eine andere Frage...


----------

